# Linux InfraRed Controller kernel support

## tytus

Are there any plans to re-add Linux InfraRed Controller support to 2.6.x gentoo-dev-sources kernels? I need it for lirc (mythtv setup). Is there any other kernel branch that have it enabled?

Piotr

----------

## keyson

Hi Piotr,

It has newer been gone. It has only moved.

Look under:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers ---> Networking support ---> 
> 
> IrDA (infrared) subsystem support --->
> ...

 

when you configure your kernel.

-Kjell

----------

## tytus

Would you know what options should be enabled for mythtv support? The options that used to work with earlier versions of 2.6 kernels are as follows:

```
Device Drivers --->

    * Character devices --->

          o Linux InfraRed Controller --->

                + <M> Linux InfraRed Controller

                + <M> I2C Driver
```

I can't figure out what options I must enable in the 2.6.9 to match the above  :Crying or Very sad: 

Piotr

----------

## keyson

Hi

It depends on the card you are using.

If you have a Hauppauge PVR-250 i think it would be

ok. As you need the lirc_i2c and lirc_dev modules.

Think some other card that have a built in ir-receiver

use this also. But if you have a seperat ir-device you

need the driver for that.

Check this out:

http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-8.html

-Kjell

p.s. You may do all the driver as modules. And use the one you need.

then you don't have to recompile the kernel to test.

----------

## keyson

Hi

Sorry hade to look on the setup. The i2c is gone

from the irda setup. Have to google to see how this is solved.

EDIT:

You need 'lirc-0.7.0-r1' that contains the modules and then follow

this.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_MythTV

-Kjell

----------

## tytus

Thanks for your help. Unfortunately my setup does not work even though I followed the steps from HOWTO_Setup_MythTV  :Sad: . I have the lirc-0.7.0-r1 with Hauppauge PVR-350 but when I run irw pressing any keys on my remote does not produce ANY output. Zipppooo.... 

I think (correct me if I am wrong) I need some kernel options enabled. The howto shows the folllowing kernel options:

```
* Character devices --->

          o Serial Drivers --->

                + <*> 8250/16550 and compatible serial support

          o Linux InfraRed Controller --->

                + <M> Linux InfraRed Controller

                + <M> I2C Driver

          o <*> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support
```

Linux InfraRed Controller I2C Driver is not available as you have mentioned. Do I need this option? The note in "Getting Started" section of the howto makes me think that I need it but after reading a lot of comments on lirc website I am more confused then before...

Piotr

----------

## emes

I have a pvr-250, and I have my remote control working perfectly without enabling ANY infrared-related kernel options. All I did was emerge lirc with LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=hauppauge" in the enviornment. I got that from the guide on gentoo-wiki.com.

----------

## tytus

Problems solved. Had to change the following line in /etc/conf.d/lircd

```
LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lircd"
```

with

```
LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc0"
```

BTW. I am curious if somebody knows what is the difference between this to files and why do I have 2 of them?

```
$ ls -l /dev/lirc*

crw-rw----  1 root root 61, 0 Jan 24 22:29 /dev/lirc0

srw-rw-rw-  1 root root     0 Jan 25 21:08 /dev/lircd
```

Thanks for all the help.

Piotr

----------

## keyson

Hi

```
crw-rw----  1 root root 61, 0 Jan 24 22:29 /dev/lirc0
```

Is the character device, 

and

```
srw-rw-rw-  1 root root     0 Jan 25 21:08 /dev/lircd
```

Is a socket for the nonroot clients to talk to lirc on.

Better explained on.

http://www.lirc.org/html/install.html#installing

-Kjell

----------

## tytus

I discovered additional problem in my lirc configuration: In order for it to work properly I had to autolad ivtv at statup. Otherwise running irw would crash lircd. 

To autoload ivtv I added

```
ivtv
```

line to my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

Subsequently I run

```
modules-update
```

Now lircd works without a hitch.

Piotr

----------

## Jonasx

I had posted/deleted here descriibing an issue I was having.  I came to find out that the problem was a bad conneection.   :Embarassed: 

The PVR-350 has it's IR jack offset from the center of the plate a bit and can make it difficult to insert the sensor connector all the way in, depends on how wide the slots on you case are over the pci's.  I actually took a grinding wheel and shaved off about 1/16 of an inch of the plastic casing of the IR sensor plug to allow it to go all the way in.  Hope this saves some one else some trouble shooting time that  might be misdirected.

again ->   :Embarassed: 

----------

